# Rubber grip on t2I wearing



## Ronaldbyram (Jan 28, 2012)

I have had my twi for 2 years now and it seems the rubber grips are streaching and coming lose.
anyone else have this issue? I have a warranty should it go back for repair?


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Feb 2, 2012)

The best thing to do is send it in for repair. There, they will fully replace your grip. I had the T2i and once the grip started coming loose, I researched a bit and found I ran the risk of damaging the camera ( for resale value and possible mechanics) with my own glue-gun :
What you're experiencing is not uncommon, sadly. Occasionally even the more expensive bodies become victim to this (my friends 7D) and a large factor is temperature/handling. 
Good luck!


----------



## squarebox (Feb 2, 2012)

I've the same exact problem. I just asked Canon Japan how much it'd cost to fix and was told that it was $20 for the grip itself and $60 for labor because it's... annoying.

Which is alot considering this camera now retails for less than $500.


----------

